# Please Fill me in on this little Bridgeport



## Slayer_MN1 (Jan 7, 2015)

http://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/4827684611.html
I'd like to know what I'm looking at before contacting the seller.

I'm looking for a decent Mill to use for my gunsmithing shop, mostly light duty work on stocks with the occasional fixture here and there.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## LEEQ (Jan 7, 2015)

I might give $500 for an m head if it had very nice ways. Finding tooling to fit the spindles can be a bit daunting. I would want a j head 
(on a dovetail ram) with good ways and an r8 spindle for that money. My 2cents)


----------



## chips&more (Jan 7, 2015)

Small table, can’t tram the head and with M head are the biggest drawbacks that come to mind. For the same money, I would wait for a BP Series I with J head.…Good Luck, Dave.

Edit: Maybe you can tram the head on this one? Do I see an angling coupler so you can? Even with that addition, I would still wait for a better BP.


----------



## Slayer_MN1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Looks like I have much to learn 

thanks for the advice, I'll steer clear.


----------



## comstock-friend (Jan 7, 2015)

It's a nicer M head than mine, if MT2 or B&S7 spindle the tooling is not too hard to find (tools4cheap has both). If your space is tight, smaller than the J head.

I'm getting rid of my M (collectors piece, the 662nd complete mill that BP made).

Got a nice 1958 vintage J step pulley to replace it.

John


----------



## Holescreek (Jan 7, 2015)

I live in an area where mills are fairly inexpensive and price varies from location to location. Top dollar for an M head with full set of collets and hopefully some endmill adapters would be around $750.  The price it's listed at bought me a 42" variable speed J head.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 7, 2015)

Slayer_MN1 said:


> http://stcloud.craigslist.org/for/4827684611.html
> I'd like to know what I'm looking at before contacting the seller.
> 
> I'm looking for a decent Mill to use for my gunsmithing shop, mostly light duty work on stocks with the occasional fixture here and there.
> ...



I think you would need a newer BP for gunsmithing.


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 8, 2015)

Keep looking.  Hold out for a Series 1 J head with a R8 spindle.


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 8, 2015)

gi 984 has given you some good advice.

The round ram M heads where the predecessors to the 1Js.  The round ram M heads are even less rigid than the later models.  The motor is of a lesser HP and the round ram can accidentally turn on a cut.

Vlad


----------

